# Dec. 25 falls on the Lord's day this year



## au5t1n (Jun 20, 2011)

I know it's a little early for this sort of thread, but I found out yesterday that this year, December 25 falls on the Lord's Day.

In the past, I have been content with observing the civil/seasonal aspects of the holiday (e.g. gift exchanging and Christmas dinner with family), though I do not support religious observance of the church calendar. This year, should I ask my family if we can do these things on Saturday? Otherwise I'll have to miss them.

How will others handle this? Might as well begin thinking about it in June.


----------



## Tripel (Jun 20, 2011)

austinww said:


> How will others handle this?



I expect that we will do the usual stuff. Go to Christmas Eve brunch on Saturday morning, the Christmas Eve service on Saturday evening, go home, and open our traditional 1 gift for the night.
Then on Sunday morning we will probably open stockings and eat a big breakfast, go to church for worship and fellowship, then come home for a big lunch and the rest of the present-opening.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't celebrate Christmas, so it is real easy for me to handle it. However, notifying your family of your convictions about the Lord's Day, in general (not just 12/25) should give them ample warning that you would not be participating in any activities that compete for any Sunday. Then plans that want to be made by others, concerning you & your family, can be made well in advance and avoid the last minute manipulation attempts that sometimes occur (from my experience).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 20, 2011)

September 18th falls on Sunday this year as well. What at are your plans to handle that day?


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 20, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> September 18th falls on Sunday this year as well. What at are your plans to handle that day?



Oh, there is no question what I will be doing on December 25, 2011 (the same as on September 18th). That is not at issue.


----------



## Tripel (Jun 20, 2011)

austinww said:


> This year, should I ask my family if we can do these things on Saturday? Otherwise I'll have to miss them.



It's worth a try. If they are reasonable people, they will probably oblige.

My family has done the Christmas festivities on days other than Dec. 25 to accommodate family who are traveling.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh man....not again.

Grandparents have a tradition of having lunch between noon and 1 pm on Christimas. This time it will be slap in the middle of the worship service. I've already missed the worship service twice since the beginning of May simply because my immediate family prioritizes family over Church and I'm trying not to blow the entire situation up without reason (you would not believe how thin that line between honoring and dishonoring parents with them is in these kinds of situations). And my convictions regarding the nature of the Sabbath have been getting more and more grounded in the last four months. How on earth is this going to get rectified?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, you can do what I am doing on Christmas. Setting up for a service in Afghanistan. No need to worry about being with family then. I see no reaon why you can not move your family time until a later part of the day. Gather together sing some Christmas hymns, open gifts, and enjoy your time of rest with your family.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 20, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Oh man....not again.
> 
> Grandparents have a tradition of having lunch between noon and 1 pm on Christimas. This time it will be slap in the middle of the worship service. I've already missed the worship service twice since the beginning of May simply because my immediate family prioritizes family over Church and I'm trying not to blow the entire situation up without reason (you would not believe how thin that line between honoring and dishonoring parents with them is in these kinds of situations). And my convictions regarding the nature of the Sabbath have been getting more and more grounded in the last four months. How on earth is this going to get rectified?



My : it isn't dishonoring your parents to insist on going to church on Sunday, Father's/Mother's day notwithstanding. A calm explanation of why you must is reasonable. I spent Saturday with my family for Father's Day instead of Sunday. I was thinking about doing something similar for Christmas dinner and gift giving.

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




Unashamed 116 said:


> Well, you can do what I am doing on Christmas. Setting up for a service in Afghanistan. No need to worry about being with family then. I see no reaon why you can not move your family time until a later part of the day. Gather together sing some Christmas hymns, open gifts, and enjoy your time of rest with your family.



These days I've been going to church from 10 am to 9 pm on Sundays. Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## fishingpipe (Jun 20, 2011)

We'll move all family gatherings to Saturday, and Sunday will pretty much be like any other.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2011)

Most of our stuff is on Christmas Eve anyway (most gifts, etc.) My parents understand, so if we're with them, it'll all be on Saturday. Tim's family doesn't understand/get it as much, but they're farther away, and we're less likely to be with them because of it.


----------



## Michael (Jun 20, 2011)

Last time Christmas was on a Sunday in Atlanta one of the prominent mega-churches here decided to close down because too many of their staff were on vacation and they didn't feel like they had enough people to put on a worship service.

And they weren't the only ones: No services on Christmas for some churches - US news - Life - msnbc.com


----------



## Rufus (Jun 20, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Well, you can do what I am doing on Christmas. Setting up for a service in Afghanistan. No need to worry about being with family then. I see no reaon why you can not move your family time until a later part of the day. Gather together sing some Christmas hymns, open gifts, and enjoy your time of rest with your family.



My Dad will be in Afghanistan this Christmas, I'll drive to church if I can.


----------



## JP Wallace (Jun 20, 2011)

That's what we always do. Last year Christmas Day was on the Saturday, we have in the UK a biggish day the day after Christmas called Boxing Day. That was on the Sabbath, so we moved festivities to the Monday. When Christmas falls on the Sabbath we'll probably have it on the Monday.

I just can't see how I or my family can in any sense keep the Sabbath with such distractions. I find it hard enough at the best of times to profitably use the time God in grace has given us.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 20, 2011)

Speaking of national holidays on the sabbath, y'all might be interested to learn that in 1926, July 4 fell on the Lord's Day, and the United States (under the presidency of Calvin Coolidge) celebrated Independence Day on Monday, July 5, in honor of the sabbath.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 20, 2011)

austinww said:


> Speaking of national holidays on the sabbath, y'all might be interested to learn that in 1926, July 4 fell on the Lord's Day, and the United States (under the presidency of Calvin Coolidge) celebrated Independence Day on Monday, July 5, in honor of the sabbath.



Wouldn't it be great if we would do that again? Calvin Coolidge was a Congregationalist and I remember reading a few things on him about his faith, the town he grew up in Vermont was too small to have any long term pastors, so pastors from other towns would visit town and from what I remember Coolidge would attend there services. 
The religion of Calvin Coolidge, 30th U.S. President
^ The last quote there said he never joined a church but I believe he later did a year or so after that prior to his death.


----------



## KevinInReno (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope the roman citizens worshipping the sun god on their yearly holiday, or the other pagans celebrating the _be good so you can make it on the nice list_ holiday - don't conflict with my celebrating the Lord's Day.


----------



## dudley (Jul 2, 2011)

austinww said:


> I know it's a little early for this sort of thread, but I found out yesterday that this year, December 25 falls on the Lord's Day.
> 
> In the past, I have been content with observing the civil/seasonal aspects of the holiday (e.g. gift exchanging and Christmas dinner with family), though I do not support religious observance of the church calendar. This year, should I ask my family if we can do these things on Saturday? Otherwise I'll have to miss them.
> 
> How will others handle this? Might as well begin thinking about it in June.



I would expalin that this is a very important matter with you as a Reformed Protestant. The question will be do you stand alone in the matter...are other members of the family also Protestant and reformed. I am the only Protestant in a rc family.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 7, 2011)

> “We believe that you worship every day of the week, not just on a weekend, and you don’t have to be in a church building to worship.”



From the article linked above. 

I agreethat we woship everyday but this shows the lack of understanding of the difference between gathered and scattered worship. I would not cancel a Sunday morning service (assuming I was a pastor) for the vast majority of excuses. In this situation i might look at cancelling the evening service and allowing families to spend time together in worship, fellowship, and sharing time with non-Christians.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 7, 2011)

We have explained to our children that we give gifts to one another in remembrance of the tremendous gift God has given us by sending His son into the world. The rest of our sabbath -- worship, a nice meal, fellowship -- would remain the same.


----------



## Andres (Jul 7, 2011)

Joseph Scibbe said:


> > “We believe that you worship every day of the week, not just on a weekend, and you don’t have to be in a church building to worship.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just out of curiousity, why would you not cancel the morning service, but cancel the evening service?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 7, 2011)

Andres said:


> Joseph Scibbe said:
> 
> 
> > > “We believe that you worship every day of the week, not just on a weekend, and you don’t have to be in a church building to worship.”
> ...



I would set it aside as a time for familes to worship together. I think my view of the "perfect" church would Sunday evenings as a time of more music, reflection, and prayer lends to it being more "disposable". I think it is a good idea to stress families worshipping and resting. The Bible gives no command to gather at certain times and morning services tend to be better attended. Without being too much like the article, I think that having a morning worship service to gather for worship and then sending families out to worship amongst each other and to celebrate the gift of Christ as a family is a great way to allow Christians to also love their non Christian neighbors.


----------

